# dsl random disconnects



## benbondu (Sep 9, 2005)

This has been a nagging problem for me the last 8 months. Verizon tech support has no idea what the cause is and therefore has no idea how to fix it. I present my problem here as a sort of last resort in case someone has any ideas. I'm not overly optimistic, but it's such a bizzare problem that I figured I'd share it. I'll give as much detail as I can.

My DSL connection drops at times and has great difficulty reconnecting (I get the fast blinking/slow blinking cycle on the modem along with connect attempt messages on my router log--the router is seperate from the modem). The drops sometimes (but not always) coincide with incoming phone calls. If I do nothing then it can take days or weeks to reconnect. Truthfully I haven't gone longer than 8 days without doing something, but it will sometimes fix itself in a shorter amount of time (2-3 days).

I found one way to make it connect (most of the time--95%). What I do is disconnect the phone wires on the inside of the wall jack that goes to my modem, and then reconnect them. After doing this the modem will usually reconnect and everything will be fine again until the next drop (anywhere from 15 min to 6 weeks later). Disconnecting and reconnecting the phone wires further down the line (in the basement) also seems to work. I sometimes try this if the attempt at the jack fails. It's a very strange fix. I have no clue why it works, especially when considering everything that doesn't work.

Here's what doesn't work.
--unpluging the phone line from the jack in the normal manner, and plugging it back in.
--plugging into a different phone jack
--reseting the modem.
--turning modem on/off.
--restarting any and all computers/routers
or any combination of the above

interesting note:
Usually I can handle the phone wires in the jack with no trouble at all (I leave the phone off the hook to be cautious), but at certain times I notice the wires are hot. By that I mean there is a noticable current or voltage or whatever going through them to make them uncomfortable to handle. When this occurs, my tried and true fix of fiddling with the phone jack wires usually fails and I might have to wait until the wires cool down to have any success (but as with everything in this problem, not always).

I've talked with Verizon dozens of times about this and a technician has come to the house maybe 4-5 times. Of course all a tech does is make it connect which is something I can do on my own. I need the connection to last. The latest thing Verizon has done is to ship me a new modem. I haven't received it yet, but I'm skeptical it will resolve anything since I don't think the problem is with the modem. I guess it might be but in that case I'd be very upset that Verizon didn't do that 8 months ago.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## nomadant (Sep 7, 2005)

It's funny because I too have Verizon and have been getting connection problems with them also. What use to happen was for no reason I'd lose connection and the only way for me to get it back would be to make a new connection on the Westell modem setup page. It hasn't happened since I got a router but it was a reoccuring problem for months and was pretty fustrating at times. If you ever feel like taking my route to fix the problem which worked for me you can contact me at nomadant on aim. I'm no expert but I have had similar problems.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect from the description that it's your interior wiring that's the issue.

What I do for DSL is to run a home-run of CAT3 twisted pair directly from the telco service entrance to the DSL modem. I then put a single filter on the telephone line that goes to the rest of the phone circuit for that line.

This accomplishes two things. One, it gives you the best possible line to the DSL modem. Two, it eliminates all the other wiring and only puts the load of a single filter on the DSL line. You can also use a DSL splitter at the service entrance and do the same thing, but I've never used one of those.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Questions:
Where are you located? City/County and State?
What make and model DSL modem do you have?
Do you know how far you are from the local telephone central office?
Do you know if Verizon is offering FIOS in your area yet?
What else is hooked up to your phone line in the house? Satellite receiver, TiVo unit, fax machine, answering machine?

If you have a Westell modem, there are some very good monitoring utilities for Westell's?

JamesO


----------



## benbondu (Sep 9, 2005)

johnwill said:


> I suspect from the description that it's your interior wiring that's the issue.


I suspect it's the interior wiring also. I might end up trying what you suggested. Thanks



JamesO said:


> Questions:
> 1. Where are you located? City/County and State?
> 2. What make and model DSL modem do you have?
> 3. Do you know how far you are from the local telephone central office?
> ...


1. College Park,MD
2. Westell 2200 I believe
3. no clue. It's not a blazing fast connection. Only rated at 768 down but I get almost all of it when I test. (~700k) When the service works, it works great.
4. I'm pretty sure they don't
5. answering machine



JamesO said:


> If you have a Westell modem, there are some very good monitoring utilities for Westell's?
> 
> JamesO


I'd be interested in getting one of those.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

See this post for Westell Browser info:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=48941&highlight=Westell+browser

Problem disconnects may also be something up with Verizon FIOS roll out/upgrade in your area?

I would see if FIOS is available in your area, if it is, I think they will convert you from DSL to FIOS at the same monthly rate for 5 Mbps /2 Mbps service?? 

http://www22.verizon.com/FiosForHome/channels/Fios/HighSpeedInternetForHome.asp

FIOS would CLEARLY solve your DSL disconnects!!

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I guess we have different impressions of "blazing fast". :grin: My 6000/384 connection is fast, but I don't consider it "blazing fast". :smile:

I'd still consider the remedies that I mentioned, since many DSL issues can be resolved by correcting the in-house wiring.


----------

